# My Little Peanut



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I may be small, but im chalked full of life, i weighed 12 grams this morning, and now that mommy realizes im growing she compares me to an egg, which of course im bigger than. Mom doesnt know if im 10 days or 12 days so she split the difference and now im 11 days old.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

He Is Looking Good! Nice and healthy looking!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Its a shame that the otherone didnt make it, but im glad this one is doing well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's getting so BIG!!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I know its been maybe in the last 2 days that ive finally realized he is growing, it may be slow but its there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww so cute


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I'm now 13 Days old and Weigh 19 grams, and as you can see mommy had to find something else to compare me to.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

Well hes/shes looking fit and healthy 14 days tomorrow and what grams that i don't know till mommy weighs me. he/she is so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww super cute with little teddy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow teddy is almost too small now lol.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thats a new teddy, i found in my kids room because the egg was to small, but ya that teddy may be to small soon if he keeps growing like he is lol, the main teddy is in the brooder.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I think those are the sweetest pics of a bub I've ever seen. So cute!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you, i try including him in the family photo, but his siblings bury him cause they are so big, that and keeping them located within the photo frame has become a challenge, lol so he gets to pose with something that shows how big he's getting and to look cute at the same time.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well im 2 weeks today, im 20 grams, getting pinfeathers and just try to catch me mom cause im on the move.


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Cute little guy! I can see a shadow of a crest coming in! Won't be long now till his cute little pin feathers come in too!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

the shadow on head already does stick up, lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW...I can just imagine him running around like the gingerbread man screaming "you can't catch me Mom!" lol


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ya i cant wait to see him start getting the yellow feathers like his older sibling. 2 pieds in this clutch yay, i definate split to pied and 3 unknown (grey or split????)


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay so Now im 16 days old and 27 grams, mom decided to hold a sibling so that i could show you truly just how big i got, my sibling is 20 days old and weighs 53 grams.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I love your pin cushion chicks! LOL They are cute


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

only the oldest dont look like a pincushion any more except for the butt, lol its almost fully feathered.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha he's got a porcupine butt lol


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Im 19 Days old today, and 34 grams, mommy moved my older siblings out and now I get to play mother bird to some new roommates, my roomates are 12 days old, 10 days old, 9 days old and the one im sitting on is 5 days old.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww they look so cute with the bunny


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

"and the one I'm sitting on" aw that made me laugh so hard, that's so cute!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

wow he has gotten big and looking good! Love your siggy


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

What incredibly gorgeous little babies! Peanut is so precious


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well im now 20 days old and weigh 38 grams so mommys got me living with these clowns, one has yellow pinfeathers coming in on the top of its head but it will be split to pied (i think), and one when its sleeping time prefers to bury itself into me and the bunny. In this picture were all happily fed though you wouldnt know it by the way one is acting, and the other 2 are wrestleing.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O wow...look at how big he's gotten!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well This will be the last post for Peanut, I just want to say thank you for all who loved to watch him grow, He turned 3 weeks old this morning, and then took a sudden turn for the worst, Ive been trying to keep him hydrated and fed and snuggle with him to show he was loved, but i dont expect him to make it through the night.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im so sorry  i hope he gives you a surprise and survives


----------

